# YCB ...



## Karl_99 (Apr 1, 2014)

This is a Wall Street II Elegant pen with black & gold titanium hardware wrapped in Yellow Cedar Burl from WB. This is one of my favorite woods.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 8


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 1, 2014)

Agree on the YCB. It is habit forming. Great looking pen with that YCB and that hardware combined with your masterful turning.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 1, 2014)

WOW! Another stunning pen! Plating and wood work real well together. Am gonna have to get me some of that yellow corn bread someday when a) I can afford it and b) the YCB hoarders are willing to share some!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 1, 2014)

Great match w the wood and components ! That is a very nice piece of Yellow Birdseye Cedar Burl !!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Apr 1, 2014)

Great looking piece of timber on that one.
Nicely done.

Les

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

